# Drylok or Grout?



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

So for my next tank I wanted to do a clay background but later I said it needs somthing else to, so after looking at the 300 gallon paludarium thread I wanted to do a root structure like that the problem is I'm totaly unfimilaiar with drylok and grout which is used to make stuff frog safe from what Ive heard. So Which should I use I'm gonna carve roots out of that blue sheet foam stuff and make a tree root system. then im gonna cover it in one of the two above which one. I also want to know which can have plants grown on it better which is cheaper and more safe and what is grout ive heard of it a couple of times but never new what it was and how do I get these a brown color Thanks sorry for the long question. 

and should I Put the root system into the cage first then add clay or clay then roots or should I build the whole root system in the cage bfor doing anything else? soory at a newb at this stuff

I also read that drylok on root system backgrounds ect and It didnt really click


----------



## raybo (Nov 30, 2010)

Carve polystyrene/styrofoam to desired shape. If you plan to assemble and grout your project outside of the tank be sure to leave room for clearance.

If you plan to skip the grout process and use just drylok be sure to prefect all fine details. When using grout fine details will be covered but can be easily carved into the project while still wet.

To change the colour of both drylok and grout you can use cement pigment. It's easier to manipulate light coloured grout and drylok.

If you decide to use grout remember it will need to be sealed or it will simply wash away over time. Drylok is actually a concrete/cement latex based sealer paint.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Heres a much simpler idea but still gets similar results:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...62975-first-attempt-redart-bentonite-viv.html


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

raybo said:


> Carve polystyrene/styrofoam to desired shape. If you plan to assemble and grout your project outside of the tank be sure to leave room for clearance.
> 
> If you plan to skip the grout process and use just drylok be sure to prefect all fine details. When using grout fine details will be covered but can be easily carved into the project while still wet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help but How is drylok safe for frogs I dont get it. and can plants just grow on it or could I just cover the foam with 100% black silicone and attach peat and such to it or just do out of pvc

and Okapi I looked at that I want sure but Ill probably go with that


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

leuc11 said:


> Thanks for the help but How is drylok safe for frogs I dont get it.


Its not safe when its fresh out of the can, but neither is great stuff. Drylok is a latex paint, once it cures it is just as inert as a latex glove.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

ok thanks im actually gonna just go with pvc structure and then cover it with clay thanks for your help


----------

